# The dams



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Is there a web site for checking the state of the dams?

I was told that Asproskremos was full to the brim!


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Is there a web site for checking the state of the dams?
> 
> I was told that Asproskremos was full to the brim!


Check out this video 
The Asprokremnos Dam (almost) overflowing, Jan 25th 2012 - YouTube

THE ASPROKREMNOS DAM video.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

fredben said:


> Check out this video
> The Asprokremnos Dam (almost) overflowing, Jan 25th 2012 - YouTube
> 
> THE ASPROKREMNOS DAM video.


Brilliant, thanks for that.

Like the man says, worth a trip down just for the honey balls.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have pictures which I have taken over the years of the Aprokremnos dam and when we went last Sunday it was fuller than I have ever seen it since we moved here 7 years ago.
I wouldn't be at all surprised if it is indeed overflowing by now with the amount of rain we have had this past week.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Cyprus mail online Sunday 29th Jan*

THE DAM at Kannaviou in Paphos was the latest to overflow early yesterday morning much to the delight of local residents.

The reservoir has the capacity to hold over 17 million cubic metres of water, and this was only the second time since it was built in 2006, that the dam has overflowed, according to Water Development Department District Engineer Vasos Socratous.

Kannaviou is the second highest-up dam in Cyprus and fourth largest in terms of capacity. Socratous said that the dam at Evretou, also in Paphos is expected to overflow next.

Late on Thursday, Asprokremmos - the island’s second largest dam, overflowed for the first time in seven years. Locals turned out to celebrate, organsing food, and entertainment to witness the event.

Socratous said all the necessary measures had been taken to address any potential problems from overflowing dams this year, and that so far there had not been any adverse consequences from the overflows.

January has had the fourth largest amount of rain for the past 110 years, according to stats from the Meteorological Services. Officer Marios Theofilou said the rainfall had exceeded 211 mm, which means 206 per cent of the normal for this time of year.

The best January was in 2004 with 281 mm and the worst was in 1997 with just 12.3 mm.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It certainly is worth seeing the Asprokremonos dam, even came away with the honey balls.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

I was just thinking about this rain, it feels like it's been raining forever this year that surely it cannot be normal,
My family is comign over for a visit in april so I'm thinking to myself that cyprus might look like a rainforest by then


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

One of the stall holders I spoke to yesterday reckons they will be up there for 2 months. Or is that wishful thinking.....?

Also, all the junk and rubbish that has been dumped is now being swept down to the sea. 

How sad.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Is there a web site for checking the state of the dams?
> 
> I was told that Asproskremos was full to the brim!


I think this is the site you need:

Reservoir Storage - Water Development Department

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for that, it makes interesting reading, especially as they are in excellent condition!!

After the downpour today it will add to that, it was coming down so hard that I had to sit in the car and wait 10 mins for the rain water to subside before I could get out without being more than ankle deep in water.!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its a shame that all that water that is overflowing is just allowed to rush to the sea instead of being channelled into the underground water aquifers.
During dry years the farmers have depleted the underground water to such an extent that it is now becoming salty as sea water is getting in.


----------



## Ted49 (Nov 21, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> Is there a web site for checking the state of the dams?
> 
> I was told that Asproskremos was full to the brim!


You could try Gov of Cyprus Web Portal, Water Development Department under 'Press' there is a chart giving current position for all the dams in cyprus.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Evretou is just about to "pop" yesterday it was pouring down and there were people pulling up alongside an ice cream van in their cars.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

You can't help but admire their opportunitisum (is that a word?) It's like a fairground scene at Aspokremonos!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes theres quite a carnival atmosphere at Asprokremnos. One guy with music blaring selling CD's, another one with his sweet syrup balls and pancakes and an ice cream van and everyone taking photos.
I think Dennis and I are going to have a drive out to some of the dams and take pictures of them to go onto an article on dams I am doing on our website


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is the video I took of the Kannaviou dam when it overflowed for the first time last year:

Kannaviou Dam Overflow - YouTube

Pete


----------

